# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  قصة مؤثرة جدا"

## Ehab M. Ali

*ال مابيتحمل القصة لا يقرأها--- ( مؤثرة جداً )

  معروف عن الشعب الياباني جديتهم وسعيهم الحثيث للعمل
حتى أن البعض يظن أنه لا مكان للعواطف لدى هذا الشعب
ولكن أعدكم بأنه سوف تتغير تلك النظرة بمجرد قراءة إحدى أبدع قصص البطولية والملاحم الكفاحية في تاريخ اليابان .. ولربما العالم 
إليكم القصة من البداية






>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> 

>>
















林黛玉成风尘女 日本热衷恶搞他国名著 (组图) 日本恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多读者反 感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏 商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱。新华网2 月13日报道：近来，日本文化界恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童 话中的血腥描写让很多读者反感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。比如， 《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空居然 在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱；《三国演义》则更倒霉，被众多情色动漫和黄色游戏拿去当 素材不说，在即将推出的电游《恋姬无双》里，干脆从刘备关羽张飞到孙权曹操董卓，统统 被塑造成风骚女子的形象。事情的原委到底是怎样的？面对日本人的恶搞我们究竟该怎样做 呢？ 什么是恶搞 恶搞一词起源于日本，原词"kuso"意即"粪便"。在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运，以达到吸引读者的目的。 正因为如此，恶搞的对象必然是经典、名著、名人、热点，是大众本已熟知和感兴趣的东西 。最常见的恶搞恰是针对市场热卖的主流文化产品。因为这些产品的情节和人物耳熟能详， 关注面广，恶搞起来看客好懂好记好笑，很容易一炮走红。如果不拿这些当作恶搞的对象， 就产生不了预期的效果。正如一个常举的例子，恶搞者添小胡子的画笔必然伸向《蒙娜丽莎 》，而不是一幅普通的仕女画。 
市场，所以他们的动漫、游戏、音像制品，常常需要从其他国家的文化中汲取素材。从格 林童话到爱尔兰民间传说，从美国牛仔到希腊神话，从上古传奇到科幻故事，都是日本文化 产品中非常常见的主题。如著名的光荣游戏，就采用了大量中国、西欧和美国的背景剧本和 人物。甚至被尊为经典的日本严肃电影也不能幸免，如黑泽明的力作《乱》就剥取了莎翁《 李尔王》的故事框架。 既然主流产品的主题经常是外国名著经典，以它们为对象的恶搞类产品自然概莫能外。日本 动漫瞄准中国名著历史悠久，动漫大师手冢治虫在上世纪50年代就推出过《我的孙悟空》 。恶搞的"受害者"也远不止于中国古典名著：希腊罗马史诗里的神仙被恶搞成情色动漫游 戏主角固然司空见惯。日本历史上的英雄人物也不能幸免：据说私生活严肃的战国"军神" 上杉谦信被塑造成美少女已不是一回两回；大名鼎鼎的织田信长同样免不了被日本一最新游 戏歪曲成猥亵男甚至魔人。至于《源氏物语》不受青睐，恰恰是因为它原本就有大量暧昧描 写，让恶搞者失去了"想象和创作的空间"。 
我们得明白，这些恶搞者通常只是借用名著中某些人物的名字或故事结构，而非真的在演绎 名著。正如某些日本评论家所称，游戏里的美少女上杉谦信并非历史人物，而只是"碰巧在 游戏世界里诞生的同名人物"而已。同样，情色游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里大相径 庭，但整个情色游戏又何尝是真的 



شي يقطع القلب 
بالذات لما قال له :  游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里  
 :shocked:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*:579::579:
:oao9::oao9:

زعلتا ليهو عديل


ايهاب غمض عيونك 
:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
:CAMPER::CAMPER:


الجملة دي معناتا انو انو بعد ما كتلو قام :zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*[size="6"]والله دى قصه 
واخرها لسه
[/標準語), size]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ليه القصه ناقصه؟
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*فعلا مؤثرة جدا 
دموعى ساحت وما قدرت كملت القصة
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*وللذين لا يجيدون الصينيه هذه هى ترجمة القصة المؤثرة 

لين يو تاى كما eolian الغبار اليابانية الإناث حريصون 恶搞 البلد الكلاسيكية (صور) اليابان 恶搞 البلد الشهير قد أدى إلى زيادة الاضطراب وتداعيات. جريم والحكايات الخرافية في الوصف الأصلي للهجوم الدموي على العديد من القراء ، ومحاكاة ساخرة الصينية الكلاسيكية اكثر من أثار الاستياء والغضب لكثير من الناس. "حلم القصور الحمراء" لين يو تاى هو داخل الشكل من لعبة الفيديو اليابانية إلى امرأة أبقيت ؛ "رحلة إلى الغرب" حيث تانغ راهب والملك القرد في البرامج التلفزيونية اليابانية ، وتحدث عن الحب. 13 فبراير / شينخوا تقارير : في الآونة الأخيرة ، واليابانية الثقافية تحفة 恶搞 البلدان قد أدى إلى زيادة الاضطراب وتداعيات. جريم والحكايات الخرافية في الوصف الأصلي للهجوم الدموي على العديد من القراء ، ومحاكاة ساخرة الصينية الكلاسيكية اكثر من أثار الاستياء والغضب لكثير من الناس. على سبيل المثال ، "الحلم من القصر الاحمر" تاى يو لين هو داخل الشكل من لعبة الفيديو اليابانية إلى امرأة أبقيت ؛ "رحلة إلى الغرب" حيث تانغ راهب والملك القرد فعلا في البرامج التلفزيونية اليابانية ، وتحدث عن الحب ؛ "الممالك الثلاث" لمن المؤسف أكثر ، من قبل العديد من المثيرة للرسوم المتحركة وألعاب الأصفر Naqu عندما المادية ليست في ان الكهربائية جولة القادمة "حب لا مثيل لها جي" التي عليهم ببساطة أن ليو باي ، كوان يو ، وتشانغ فاي ، سون تشوان تساو دونغ تشو ، وكانت جميع وصفت بكونها امرأة لعوب صورة. ما كان يحدث في نهاية المطاف ما هو؟ وجه اليابانية محاكاة ساخرة لكيفية نحن فعلا؟ ما هو المصطلح 恶搞 恶搞 نشأت في اليابان ، والكلمة الأصلية "kuso" يعني "السماد". في المجرمين ، وعرض ، وليس مجرد المشاركة في الشر ، ولكن إلى الأصنام والكلاسيكية مؤامرة لتخريب وإعادة الإعمار ، من خلال لأشخاص مطلعين على الشخصيات والأحداث وإعادة تفسير وإعادة تفسير أو إعادة ترتيب مصير ، من أجل تحقيق الغرض من جذب القراء . وبسبب هذا ، محاكاة ساخرة للكائن يجب أن تكون كلاسيكية ، الشهيرة ، المشاهير ، والنقاط الساخنة ، هو أن الجمهور هو بالفعل على دراية والمهتمين في أمور. و恶搞 الأكثر شيوعا هو بالضبط السوق الساخن للمنتجات الثقافية السائدة. لأن هذه المنتجات معتادا على الحبكة والشخصيات ، تشعر بالقلق إزاء 恶搞 واسعة تصل متفرج وضحك جيدة لفهم من السهل أن نتذكر ، أنه من السهل بندقية شعبية. إذا كنت لا تأخذ هذه بمثابة محاكاة ساخرة لكائن ما ، فإنها لا تؤدي إلى النتائج المرجوة. وكثيرا ما يستشهد مثال واحد من الجناة ، وتيم شارب الفرشاة يجب أن تمتد "موناليزا" ، بدلا من أن تكون لوحات عادية.
في السوق ، وذلك من الرسوم المتحركة ، والألعاب ، والمنتجات السمعية والبصرية ، وغالبا من دول أخرى بحاجة إلى أن نتعلم من الثقافة المادية. من غريم والحكايات الخرافية في الأساطير الشعبية الأيرلندية ، رعاة البقر من الولايات المتحدة إلى الأساطير اليونانية ، من الأساطير القديمة إلى قصص الخيال العلمي ، شائعة جدا في المنتجات الثقافية اليابانية الموضوع. مثل لعبة مشهورة المجيدة ، على استخدام عدد كبير من الصينيين ، وأوروبا الغربية والولايات المتحدة ، والخلفية النصي وحرفا. وحتى اشادة بوصفها الأفلام الكلاسيكية اليابانية كما لم تنج خطيرة ، مثل أكيرا كوروساوا تحفة "ران" على تجريد شكسبير "الملك لير" الإطار القصة. منذ المنتجات السائدة في كثير من الأحيان موضوع تقليدي كلاسيكي الأجنبية ، وفقا لمنتجاتها الموجهة 恶搞 أي استثناءات الطبيعية. أنيمي الكلاسيكية الصينية اليابانية تهدف الى تاريخ طويل من المانجا الرئيسي اوسامو تيزوكا في أواخر 50 كان على إطلاق "بلادي الملك القرد". محاكاة ساخرة "الضحية" أيضا ما هو أبعد من الكلاسيكيات الصينية : اليونانية والرومانية ملحمة تم جنية ساخر داخل الحركة المثيرة في الرواية لعبة مألوفة بالطبع. التاريخ الياباني ، ليست محصنة ضد الأبطال : الدول المتحاربة ويقال إن الخصوصية على محمل الجد ، "جيش الرب" أيسوجي المضاربة ويصور على الولايات المتحدة ليست عودة الى فتاتين الظهر ؛ الشهيرة أودا نوبوناغا كان أيضا لا بد من ان المباراة الاخيرة في اليابان وذكر مشوهة فاحشة حتى سحر الناس. كما ل"قصة غنجي ،" لا يفضل على وجه التحديد لأنه كان عدد كبير من الغموض في وصف الأصلي ، بحيث المجرمين ، وفقدان الخيال "والإبداع في الفضاء".
علينا أن نفهم أن هؤلاء المجرمين ، وعادة ما يكون مجرد استعارة بعض اسم شخص مشهور أو هيكل القصة ، وليس حقا التفسير الكلاسيكي. كما قال بعض المعلقين اليابانية دعوة اللعبة حيث الجمال للفتيات الصغيرات أيسوجي المضاربة وليس شخصية تاريخية ، ولكن فقط "تصادف وجوده في عالم اللعبة ، ولادة من نفس الاسم الناس" فقط. وبالمثل ، فإن اللعبة المثيرة ، بينما ملف لين يو تاى والحلم لين الأحمر تختلف اختلافا كبيرا ، ولكن الألعاب المثيرة كلها لها نفس المشكلة هو الصحيح
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام لكن مبالغة ؛:023:
قطعت قلبي . :mecry::mecry::mecry:
لكن كنت متمني أعرف الحصل للبت شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:z12::c020::eeh::573::nom::  l3_eyes:

*

----------


## قنوان

*يا جماعه القصه دي انا ممكن اختصرها ليكم في سطرين عشان تعب النظر وكدا
القصه بتقول : كان في حيوان خرافي لاقى ليه فيل قال ليه تعال نلعب طرابيز طرابيز الفيل قال ليه ما داير دي لعبه سمك ساي قاموا شالوا التلاجه الفرامل وقعت.
*

----------


## أبو اية

*يا أيهاب وحبوبه السرة لمن ماتت دفنوها والعجله ماشه والطياره كانت واقفه والبوليس دسا الكوره والصفاره ضربت بوري لي؟ انا مارق أخش الدكان حسي بيتنا مالو العمود بي جاي ماهناك نحن معاك تيييت توووت أوعا القطر ماينطك عين جرادة زغردت
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*داير مناديييل..
هههههههههههه والله مؤثرة..


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*:maaamy::maaamy::maaamy:
                        	*

----------

